# Breath Controller recommendation



## lucky909091 (Mar 9, 2017)

Hi folks,

I need some tips and hints concerning the right breath controller for Kontakt-based libraries.

The legendary "Yamaha BC-3" is sold out (but I think it was too insensitive anyway).

I saw BCs for 100 up to 800 Dollars/Euros. Which one yould you working composers out there recommend?

Thank you for your answers in advance.


----------



## cug (Mar 9, 2017)

I'm happy with my TEC controller. I got the one with the extra bite control but I haven't used that feature much. Great company and easy to work with. 

http://www.tecontrol.se/products/usb-midi-breath-controller


----------



## Saxer (Mar 10, 2017)

+1


----------



## Nmargiotta (Mar 10, 2017)

Another +1 for the TEC BBC2 great controller, love the head tilt/nod feature and for $200 you can't beat it. The program is simple and straightforward. Easy to change Midi CC data and save presets.


----------



## lucky909091 (Mar 10, 2017)

Cool. Thank you very much for your support.


----------



## Musicam (Mar 10, 2017)

cug said:


> I'm happy with my TEC controller. I got the one with the extra bite control but I haven't used that feature much. Great company and easy to work with.
> 
> http://www.tecontrol.se/products/usb-midi-breath-controller



How it works please?


----------



## cug (Mar 10, 2017)

Musicam said:


> How it works please?


I haven't tried it in a while but I think it can be set for any on/off midi cc. Then you have to set your virtual instrument to respond. Let's say you are playing brass and using your breath to drive dynamic layers. You could then bite in a specific part of the mouthpiece and have your VI switch to flutter tongue samples. I found it a little awkward but maybe if I had stayed with playing sax it would feel natural.


----------



## heisenberg (Mar 10, 2017)

If you haven't seen this Spitfire Creative Crib of Dario Marianelli, he uses one of his breath controllers while playing a few bars. He seems to really grab the tension in a meaningful way with the use of the controller. The use of the breath controller begins at 04:22;00


----------



## rdieters (Mar 11, 2017)

cug said:


> I haven't tried it in a while but I think it can be set for any on/off midi cc. Then you have to set your virtual instrument to respond. Let's say you are playing brass and using your breath to drive dynamic layers. You could then bite in a specific part of the mouthpiece and have your VI switch to flutter tongue samples. I found it a little awkward but maybe if I had stayed with playing sax it would feel natural.


Actually with a good VI (samplemodeling for example) and some practice you can flutter tongue directly, no need to switch samples. Also possible to do vibrato using your diaphragm, altough that also takes some practice.


----------



## Ron Kords (Mar 11, 2017)

Tecontrol works really well. I generally use breath for dynamic/expression and bite for vibrato. Particularly useful on solo instruments.

The bite is not repeated to achieve vibrato, it's held and squeezed tighter for more effect.


----------



## Will Blackburn (Jan 31, 2018)

Just came across this newish one. Any of you guys had the pleasure?



http://new-type.asia/ntbc_01_en.html


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 31, 2018)

Checkout the videos about HB-1 from Hornberg Research. It has some unique features. It's more expensive, has a fantastic build quality. With the new software for computer/ipad it's fast to learn & use.


----------



## TheNorseman (Feb 1, 2018)

I'm not familiar with any of those. I've been using the AlcoHAWK PT500 for years now. It does everything I need it to and it tells me everything I need to know.


----------

